# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Thermal photos

## Trout

Just trying out a new thermo monocular,InFiRAY FH35R.Sold a couple of other toys to buy this.Nice bit of kit with a range finder.So far ranged to 600yds,plenty enough for me.Light in weight and easy to operate.Heres a few photos taken with it,not perfect but is the middle of winter,about 8c.Owl.Fallow at about 300yds.Wild cat.Possum.Plane at about 3 to 4 k thru the clouds.Lonely local at about 60yds.Photos not as clear as i see thru thermal.Cold misty air doesnt help.

----------


## Micky Duck

oh dear...I was hopeing for a few hoppers to compare with the "questional photo"  just to see the tail or legs LOL.

----------


## Trout

Il go for a look after the week end.

----------


## stuart

Nice mate, I bought a pulsar a few weekends ago, haven’t had it in the Feild yet but….



I thought that was pretty cool

----------


## Trout

Looks good Stuart,I use to have a helion pulsar yrs ago,good kit.Heres a few more pics.Rock 600 yds away in centreLittle fallow in the distanceMD will recongnize the land scape.Cant wait to get into red country in the spring.

----------


## LA3LOW

Running the same bit of kit. They're pretty impressive toys but have found it a bit hard to use in the scree/boulder fields as every thing is lit. 

Female tokoeka/laser kiwi calling in a mate in the Murchison mountains. 2-5 meters range. Picked her up from 150 meters.

----------


## Trout

Never seen a kiwi in the wild,its interesting the different wild life we have out there at night.Last summer i watched a wild pig chaseing a yearling deer around for about 30 minuts,stop,starting.Very entertaining.

----------


## Moutere

From 2018 power line job in NSW.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Running the same bit of kit. They're pretty impressive toys but have found it a bit hard to use in the scree/boulder fields as every thing is lit. 
> 
> Female tokoeka/laser kiwi calling in a mate in the Murchison mountains. 2-5 meters range. Picked her up from 150 meters. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 198434
> 
> Attachment 198435


Wow that kiwi picture is amazing. I never had any idea how good the insulation value of those feathers could be! The body show no heat at all. Does anyone know if kiwi actually have low body temperature under the feathers?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Wow that kiwi picture is amazing. I never had any idea how good the insulation value of those feathers could be! The body show no heat at all. Does anyone know if kiwi actually have low body temperature under the feathers?


Same here. Next sleeping bag I get refluffed / lofted Im taking in some Kiwi down instead of Goose

----------


## Trout

Animals in early spring still have their winter coats on.
Some deer you only see their skull n jaws.Rest of their bodys,just a very dark glow.
Deer antlers stand out a long way on top of bush line.Fill of hot blood thru thin velvet.

----------


## Woody

I teresting that there are no dazzle white eyes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

sheep are the same. a decent clip of wool and they are almost invisible at night, except for a hot frontal skull and close down by the hooves. We could not figure out what this weird animal was, sitting on top of a fencepost. Thought it must be a possum, but looked all wrong. Turned the spotlight on and it was a sheep looking at us over the top of the fencepost. Nothing else of it was visible, so well insulated was its coat.

----------


## Trout

A couple of times iv seen a couple of rabbits reaching up in the broom or young trees feeding.well bugger me its a young stag feeding under the bushs on grass.Its his small antlers pointing up i see as a couple of rabbits reaching up to feed thru the thermos.Dont see his head in the longish grass.I think what have i had to drink tonight,xtra strong coffee.lols

----------


## Ben Waimata

> sheep are the same. a decent clip of wool and they are almost invisible at night, except for a hot frontal skull and close down by the hooves. We could not figure out what this weird animal was, sitting on top of a fencepost. Thought it must be a possum, but looked all wrong. Turned the spotlight on and it was a sheep looking at us over the top of the fencepost. Nothing else of it was visible, so well insulated was its coat.


My sheep are wiltshires and even in full fleece have only a thin layer of wool. They stick out like lightbulbs in a thermal. I was surprised how much hotter they register than deer do.

----------


## Micky Duck

so???? you believe your sheep are "hot"...OK,each to their own I guess........thought it was a Waimate thing but apparently the kinkyness extends up to hawksbay as well......

----------


## Ben Waimata

> so???? you believe your sheep are "hot"...OK,each to their own I guess........thought it was a Waimate thing but apparently the kinkyness extends up to hawksbay as well......


Where is the 'dislike' icon????  :Pissed Off: 

OTOH, that possible interpretation did come first from a Southerner.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

well this here "southerner" (actually first time EVER I have been called that) was born up north and shifted here when 18....... 
I learnt to shear sheep when was a teen...the concept of shareing them...yeah nah thats all a bit weird for me,much better to stay well clear of anything of a carnal nature........ hot sheep!!!!!!! struth,next you be having "nature enter me" playing on radio...and thats a whole nuther level of kinkyness I want nothing to do with...LMFAO.

----------


## Ben Waimata

You're a Southerner MD. Yes I know you were born in N but if it was not done previously, I hereby bestow Southern status to you. No one else would consider a sheep hot, unless looking at a bald one through a thermal!

I suspect this discussion is degenerating.

----------


## Ben Waimata

double post sorry

----------


## Micky Duck

@Ben Waimata have you got on top of those deer yet (no not literally!!!!) I shall rephrase....have you managed to shoot a few of the deer that were eating your seedlings??? and the goats that were also having a go??? did your purchase of better/more sophisticated, gear improve your batting average????

----------


## hotbarrels

> Wow that kiwi picture is amazing. I never had any idea how good the insulation value of those feathers could be! The body show no heat at all. Does anyone know if kiwi actually have low body temperature under the feathers?


Kiwi body temp is 37-38 degC, 1-3 degC lower that most birds. They over heat very quickly if enclosed in a small space, as we learned very early on during the first kiwi recovery program in Northland in the late 70s.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> @Ben Waimata have you got on top of those deer yet (no not literally!!!!) I shall rephrase....have you managed to shoot a few of the deer that were eating your seedlings??? and the goats that were also having a go??? did your purchase of better/more sophisticated, gear improve your batting average????


knock em over but the replacements don't take long to find a new home. More and  more are showing up in the district all the time.

----------


## john m

Alpaca at 200,a rabbit a bit further and cattle at 2km. I like the hot black mode.

----------


## flock

Nice clearity, john m, which thermal is that?

----------


## john m

Helion 2 xp 50 pro

----------


## XR500

Says it all really. Buy once cry once.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Here is a cool video by Ferntech - a company that sells drones here in NZ. It's about pest control - in this case wallabies - using a drone with thermal capabilities. https://youtu.be/arGXo445Ezg

----------


## Shearer

Rabbits, a weka and a Toyota.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Here is a cool video by Ferntech - a company that sells drones here in NZ. It's about pest control - in this case wallabies - using a drone with thermal capabilities. https://youtu.be/arGXo445Ezg


Bloody hell that's a seriously expensive setup. The matrice drone without cameras is about $50K alone.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

It is very serious kit! The whole setup looks extremely professional. For pest eradication, as opposed to pest control, it makes sense. Fewer resources needed as the hunters can clear big areas not having to go back time after time, it will pay for itself in the long run.

----------


## XR500

At about 70 grand all up, all capable of falling out of the sky at any moment I reckon that its even chances it may or may not pay for itself in the Long run. Two shooters, on opposite ridges with quads, thermals and radios would do almost as well.

----------


## Padox

Yip but when the government /orc is paying for it y not lol they also running thermal in the  chopper

----------


## Moutere

The effect on the windscreen looks cool. 




> Rabbits, a weka and a Toyota.
> Attachment 204090
> Attachment 204091
> Attachment 204092

----------


## Trout

> Bloody hell that's a seriously expensive setup. The matrice drone without cameras is about $50K alone.


Government gave ecan about 28million to get rid of the roos and more money on its way.But the roos will win like the rabbits.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Crap! That's almost enough to kit them out with a Predator and a few Hellfires!!!

----------


## Trout

I know a hunter on government salary,all thermo gear and chopper supplied to hunt down pigs with trackers fitted.Dont shoot the tracker pigs but all their mates.

----------


## Trout

Not crap,its been well advertised on stuff over the last year or two.Theres some well equipped contractors down our way working full time when weather is good to get rid of roos.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

@Trout - I meant to say _Holy crap_! I don't doubt the truth of your statement at all! It is a lot of money though!

----------


## Trout

> @Trout - I meant to say _Holy crap_! I don't doubt the truth of your statement at all! It is a lot of money though!


Thats ok,my english and key board tapping not that good sometimes either. :Grin:

----------

